# Bi odor?



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I've heard about this thing called bi odor, which is supposed to eliminate small animal smell.
It says to put a few drops in the water bottle and they don't smell anymore.
Wondering if it really works.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I've read a few posts about it, if it's the Marshall's brand. Jury seems to still be out on it's safety. I think the ingredient that is meant to do the work is some sort of mushroom extract. There has been concern over adding it directly to the water, as it might turn off some mice. Some apparently do add it to the water though, and report no problems.

The idea is you start with the tiniest bit, and gradually work up to an amount that seems to control the odor, and then use that amount, without fail, all the time. If I decide to use if for the boys, I had thought to add it to a daily treat or something similar. Obviously you would need to have a very small measure to get the right dosage per mouse.

I think I'd be too worried to add it directly to the water, but I don't mind fussing per mouse. I've read of people using it with vanilla extract. I don't think I've read anyone saying it doesn't work at all.

-Zanne


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

alot of people use the vanilla extract so i would try that
i don't myself because i like the smell!


----------



## mystic (Dec 17, 2012)

I personally hate the bi oder but only because i used it with ferrets. it is known to give ferrets the same symptoms as adrenal disease, (loosing fur, weight loss, etc.) after i saw both my ferrets having this reaction i stopped using it they got better, but shortly afterwords my healthy male had a tumor grow and burst on his liver. he had to be put down because of it, and he was fine until i used that stuff, so i blame the bi odor lol in the end i use vanilla for the smell it cuts the male mice smell down by half for us.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I think I'll use vanilla. How much do you put? a few drops, or an entire teaspoon???


----------

